# logiciel newsgroup



## jerlaboule (16 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir
existe t'il des logiciels pour newsgroup sur mac svp?


----------



## hippo sulfite (17 Janvier 2007)

jerlaboule a dit:


> bonsoir
> existe t'il des logiciels pour newsgroup sur mac svp?



Bonjour, si tu veux parler d'une messagerie qui permet d'acc&#233;der &#224; des sites de news, il y a Entourage et Thunderbird.
Sinon, je ne sais pas.

Edit : Avec comme crit&#232;re "t&#233;l&#233;charge newsgroup" dans la recherche du forum, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143925&highlight=t%E9l%E9charge+newsgroup


----------



## Bernard53 (18 Janvier 2007)

jerlaboule a dit:


> bonsoir
> existe t'il des logiciels pour newsgroup sur mac svp?


MacSOUP est un shareware qui existe en version française.

Salutations.


----------



## lifenight (18 Janvier 2007)

Si c'est pour télécharger les vidéos de famille, il te faut unison ou igrabnews


----------

